# does it have to rain...



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2005)

...so fucking *loudly*?!



*shoots god*


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ...so fucking *loudly*?!
> 
> 
> 
> *shoots god*



ankle deep on the pavement here - luckily they fixed the storm drains - the street flooded 30 yrs ago


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 10, 2005)

i was happy with the rain as a perfectly valid excuse for not leaving house  Now it has stopped and my own intertia and lethargy is the only thing left to blame  Oh and you   (I hate to blame my own good self for anything, far more preferable that it's someone elses fault and I can thus remain high up in my estimation)


----------



## Kevicious (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, the rain has made me feel about 10% better, having found out an hour ago that the festival I was going to has been cancelled.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2005)

It was pretty loud here sitting under the stairs - I have a foot of insulation in the roof but no ceiling over the stairwell - made me go and look and there was a river flowing down the street ...

Makes up for the lack of street cleaning though


----------



## Cakes (Sep 10, 2005)

Blimey what a chuck down!   

On Glous Rd a shop was putting planks of wood over the door step to stop the water rushing in - it was shin-deep when you stepped off the pavement!!

I'm going to start looting now just in case






Bad luck Kali   
There's a street party tonight on Belmont rd, if that's any concilation for a festival.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 10, 2005)

_'Kin' 'ell!_  

Just got home, having got caught outdoors for the entirety.  Soaked to the bone...


----------



## Iam (Sep 10, 2005)

It's really dark and cloudy here, but no rain yet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2005)

looks like the pub at the end of the street is having its cellar pumped out by the fire brigade - they've only just had the repairs done after someone torched a car by the side of it .....


----------



## astral (Sep 10, 2005)

I got caught out in the car, really scarey, I couldn't see anything


----------



## Cakes (Sep 10, 2005)

AGGHH!!

Sorry Kevicious!!

(please don't let on to Kalidarkone)


----------



## inks (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm just starting to dry out after getting caught in that!

"Don't worry, it's just a heavy shower and will soon blow over" I said when it started.  After an hour of drinking coffee in St Nicks Market I gave up and cycled home through the rain and impressive puddles.


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 11, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ...so fucking *loudly*?!


That was our street party!    (   @ god)

Stunning it was!    Stuck under a leaky council marquee making endless egg sandwiches for an assorted bunch of punters, completely cut off from the tea tent and the table top sale by the elements...we were entertained by a rap poet and several of the local kids interminably singing "it's raining, it's raining", and then by a Somali duo...surreal.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, my garden enjoyed the rain and the smell was lush!

Bombscare and me went for a stroll at Ashton Court in the early morning rain this morning also


----------



## Isambard (Sep 12, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Ashton Court



It was the King of the Dendrons sending a blessing from the Mother Ship innit!


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 12, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It was the King of the Dendrons sending a blessing from the Mother Ship innit!



What sort of blessing?

Not a 'sunspot' sort of blessing?!

Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuw!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 12, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What sort of blessing?
> 
> Not a 'sunspot' sort of blessing?!
> 
> Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuw!



May thee godz curse ye!


----------



## Isambard (Sep 12, 2005)

Jesus, was that heavy rain! Woke me up twice in the night!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 12, 2005)

Pah ya wimps. 

When it started raining I went out and dug the garden. so there


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 13, 2005)

A thread about RAIN in ENGLAND in the SUMMERTIME...... FFS you lot are so so so so sad sometimes.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 13, 2005)

Did you ever finish that pond DJBS?


----------

